# Betta toys!



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I woke up with this idea this morning, if I buy or make one of those hamster plastic tubes and place it in my tanks, will it be safe for my fish...

And if you guys have any more ideas to make or buy toys for your betta's, please share them...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think it will, but I wouldn't get a really long tube where he wouldn't be able to get out. I'd get one probably 4 or 5 inches. I've heard that bettas love pin pong balls or any small ball.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah that's what i was thinking, like a short piece of the tube, like i saw elbow shaped tubes.
but i will try the ping pong balls!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I actually made a little tunnel out of extra plastic craft canvas and had it in with Ed for a while. He LOVED it, always played in it  I've tried the ping-pong balls without success....they seem a little big, maybe something a bit smaller would work....


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am looking for some sort of tunnel or cave for my betta as well but everything inthe store seems too big for a 5g. any suggestions? I like the tube idea. Where do you get it?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Wal Mart and a lot of pet stores offer hamster "accessory kits" these usually cost a few dollars and come with things like small tubes of different shapes and sizes. My brother got one for his hamster and then agreed to let me have the leftover parts for my fish if I wanted them.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bettas actually fit and swim in those little tubes?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Unless you have an exceptionally large betta, I don't see it being a problem. These tubes are meant to comfortably fit an adult hamster, and those are generally much larger than your average betta.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I actually saw a youtube video of a girl who had a pink hamster tube in her betta tank, she said he really liked to swim in and out of it.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

yea I'm mostly thinking of putting a toy or hamster tube in my Charlies tank, he's much younger then my Jasper and more playfull. So I'd love to give him toy's to play with.


----------

